# prosić



## Encolpius

Hello, does this Polish sentence sounds natural: *Prosisz herbaty?* Thanks. Encolpius


----------



## zaffy

Nope. What do you want to ask for/about?


----------



## elroy

Are you ordering tea?  That would be _pro*szę* herbat*ę*_.


----------



## Drakonica

a cup of tea, please - proszę / poproszę herbatę
tea, please - proszę / poproszę herbatę / herbaty (some of...)
are you ordering tea? - zamawiasz herbatę?


----------



## Encolpius

How about: Prosisz o herbatę? (it is said in Slovak, it means "would you like some tea?")
I think it does not work in Polish.


----------



## zaffy

It doesn't work.
Chcesz herbatę/herbaty?

'Herbatę' is I believe the correct form but many say 'herbaty', including me.


----------



## vianie

zaffy said:


> It doesn't work.


So this is not correct?



Encolpius said:


> it is said in Slovak, it means "would you like some tea?"



In a "Slovakised" Polish it would rather be _Prosisz sobie herbatę?_


----------



## zaffy

vianie said:


> So this is not true?


"Prosisz o herbatę" doesn't work at all while ordering tea/asking someone to serve tea.  
You could say:
Proszę herbatę.
Herbatę proszę.
Poproszę herbatę.

However, it works as a present tense form. 
"Jak często prosisz o herbatę?"


----------



## Henares

vianie said:


> So this is not correct?


“poproszę o filiżankę herbaty” is perfect Polish, but I’d rather expect something like this in books, not in real-life conversations . Probably, because most Poles drink tea from glasses.


----------



## Drakonica

zaffy said:


> 'Herbatę' is I believe the correct form but many say 'herbaty', including me.


"Herbaty" is correct too. It's "dopełniacz cząstkowy":
dopełniacz cząstkowy - Poradnia językowa PWN

You can use this form, when you don't want all pot / bottle of tea or all loaf of bread but only some of them.


----------



## jasio

What is a specific context? 
The most naturally sounding phrase may differ depending on the relation between the person asking and the person asked, as well as the overall setup. Does someone ask if they should make a tea for you, or are you both in a cafe and they are urging you to decide because the waiter is waiting, or does the waiter (or whoever else) confirm if he had heard you correctly? Or, perhaps, the scenario is entirely different?


----------



## Encolpius

There is no specific context, I just wanted to check if a grammatical phenomenon which works in Slovak (and Hungarian), but not in Czech, works in Polish, too. Czechs do not say: Prosíš si... either, while 1st sg. works somehow. Thanks. We can close the discussion.


----------



## vianie

Encolpius said:


> Czechs do not say: Prosíš si... either, while 1st sg. works somehow.


You mean 1st person sg, like _Prosím si borůvkovou..?_

When I was a little child, my granny taught my a Hungarian rhyme. With a help of a translator it was like:

_Jónapot, kérem Pesti hírlapot. - Elfogytak. - Akár jónapot._

Sorry for any mistakes, I'm a beginner in Hungarian.


----------



## Encolpius

Vianie, I think a Czech would not say "prosím si", I haven't ever heard, I hear "Prosil bych..."
Thanks for the nice rhyme, a did not know it. it might be: Jó napot, kérek Pesti hírlapot. Elfogytak. Akkor, jó napot.


----------

